# Texas Two-Day Showdown 2015 - June 13-14th, 2015. San Antonio, TX!



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 5, 2015)

The Texas Two-Day Showdown competition is Texas's first two day competition! Woohoo! It will take place on June 13th-14th in San Antonio, TX.

Address:
Norris Conference Centers
618 NW Loop 410 Suite #207
The competition will be held in Red Oak Ballroom A.

Competitor Limit: 80.

WCA Event Page
CubingUSA Page

The events will be the following:

2x2 - Three rounds
3x3 - Three rounds
4x4 - Combined Final
5x5 - Combined Final
6x6 - Combined Final
7x7 - Combined Final
3x3: One Handed - Two rounds
3x3: Blindfolded - Combined Final
Pyraminx - Two rounds
Megaminx - Combined Final
Skewb - Two Rounds


Hope to see you all there!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh crap. I might have to go to this...
But so many combined finals...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 15, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> Oh crap. I might have to go to this...
> But so many combined finals...



Yeah. There were a lot of scheduling issues.


----------



## Lazer (Mar 15, 2015)

Registration opens in about 40 minutes! Are you ready?


----------



## Lazer (Mar 16, 2015)

Registration is open and half full. Register fast!


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 16, 2015)

Three rounds of 2x2? With that sort of time, you could've held 7 other events, including FMC mean!


----------



## Lazer (Mar 20, 2015)

It is now full! I'm excited to see all of you there that will be competing / spectating!


----------



## stylex31 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is there anyone leaving from Houston willing to give me a ride? I will pay for gas. I am studying in College Station but I can get to IAH with the airport shuttle. It's my first competition in the States and I hope to make new cuber friends here!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 3, 2015)

stylex31 said:


> Is there anyone leaving from Houston willing to give me a ride? I will pay for gas. I am studying in College Station but I can get to IAH with the airport shuttle. It's my first competition in the States and I hope to make new cuber friends here!



There are a few Houston cubers on the registered competitors list -- try contacting Sumeet/Shonathon (sa11297/PanCakez001).

See you there!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 7, 2015)

Goals:

Beat Shon
Finish in something other than 12th in 3x3 (sub 14 average? sub 12 single?)
Get lucky on 2x2 again (sub 2 single?)
Finally do well with 4x4 (sub 1 single? sub 1:10 average?)
Make cutoff for 5x5, 6x6, 7x7.
Maka very nice in Megaminx
Pyraminx too?
Actually care about Skewb.
BLD success?
OH singles are cool.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to this. It'll be my first time doing 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Jun 9, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Goals:
> 
> Beat Shon
> Finish in something other than 12th in 3x3 (sub 14 average? sub 12 single?)
> ...





Beat me in what? 2x2? Everyone can do that!


----------



## PanCakez001 (Jun 9, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I'm really looking forward to this. It'll be my first time doing 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7.




What do you average in 5-7?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 9, 2015)

woops

I should have practiced before now!


----------



## rybaby (Jun 9, 2015)

IamWEB said:


> woops
> 
> I should have practiced before now!



Are you Sumeet in disguise?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 9, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Are you Sumeet in disguise?



Nah, I'm just old. :3


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 9, 2015)

PanCakez001 said:


> What do you average in 5-7?


5x5 is around 2:50
6x6 is around 5:40
7x7 is around 8:00

I'll be content if I make the soft cutoff on 5x5 and the hard cutoff on the other two. I'm pleased with the progress I've made on 5x5 but the bigger cubes are taking longer to develop the dexterity. Still, not too bad considering the 7x7 was talking me 15 minutes when I registered for the competition. 

Not very impressive, I know but I have yet to meet anyone else over 40 with a sub 30 3x3 or even attempts the big cubes.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm impressed.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 9, 2015)

An award will be named after the one who is faster between William and Sumeet. The faster competitor will have the "Competitor name" for winging it award.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 11, 2015)

Goals

-Accept that I'm not at all prepared for basically anything except sort of 3x3x3
-Beat my 3x3x3 records
-Do well
-Have fun
-Have a lot of fun
-Help run a fantastic competition
-Record stuff


----------



## Lazer (Jun 13, 2015)

First day was awesome! Looking forward to tomorrow! North Star Mall would be a great place to meet up if anybody wants to do that!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 13, 2015)

Lazer said:


> First day was awesome! Looking forward to tomorrow! North Star Mall would be a great place to meet up if anybody wants to do that!



Might find my way there if I have time.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 14, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> 5x5 is around 2:50
> 6x6 is around 5:40
> 7x7 is around 8:00



I got a 2:39 average on 5x5, a 4:37 single on 6x6 (missing the cutoff by 7 seconds) and a 7:27 single on 7x7. 

I'm very pleased. Those were all good times for me.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 14, 2015)

Ryan sub 10 plz!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2015)

DYK:

-Ryan is fast?
-Ryan is getting faster?
-One drop?
-FUN?
-Mike has an announcer voice, and tons of new records?
-Staff was awesome?
-Anthony is fast?
-Especially at 4x4x4?
-Francis is fast?
-Especially at 4x4x4!?
-Sumeet isn't practicing? Yes, you knew that!
-Staff is fast?
-The New New and Old New Texas Speedcubing shirts are comfortable together?
-Alex Johnson isn't real?
-6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are the same thing?
-I don't know any ASL algs?
-Largest and longest Texas competition ever?
-Young people are young?
-DYK means Did You Know?
-6 years? (Dallas Open 2009 )

See you guys sort of soonish. ;P


----------



## Aussie (Jun 15, 2015)

IamWEB said:


> -6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are the same thing?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2015)

nice sig LOL >=)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ryan sub 10 plz!!!



YES RYAN! BARELY SUB-20 SO GOOD!!!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 15, 2015)

IamWEB said:


> DYK:
> 
> -Ryan is fast?
> -Ryan is getting faster?
> ...



DYK:

I DNFed a pyra solve and reset the timer at the same time?
I restarted the timer on a Skewb solve?
Sumeet still doesn't practice but gets a seven out of nowhere?
I didn't get banned from speedsolving before this competition?
ROBERT BEAT SHON?
Mike sells stuff?
Mike can impersonate those guys on TV?
I attempted to Rowe Hessler inspect my OH solves?
I got a PB with that?
WEB showed up to a competition?
I will post more stuff when I find out about them?


----------



## rybaby (Jun 15, 2015)

DYK...?

-This is the first time I have made a DYK?


IamWEB said:


> -Ryan is fast?
> -Ryan is getting faster?


-^^^This somehow was unleashed during 3x3 2H and OH finals?
-Sumeet should practice?
-But almost surely will not?
-He also had the fastest single of the comp?
-Because Anthony cannot be Harris Chan?
-Because 7.33+2=9.33?
-There's another sub-10er in these parts?
-And he's from Malaysia?
-I beat shon?
-Robert beat Shon?
-So many younguns?
-And a couple olduns?
-Mike (Lazer) beats PBs late at night?
-And almost beat me in BLD?
-William has a golden radio voice?
-He is the new Mike?
-I can barely make it to the podium with a blindfold on?
-Buc-ee's has America's best bathrooms?
-There is a double rainbow?
-All the way across the sky?
-William needs one more drop of maru?
-Just one more drop?

Thanks to Mike, Casey, Shon, and all fellow staffers for a great two day comp!!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 15, 2015)

Other people noticed the double rainbow?
William probably brought ten bottles of Maru?
10 dollar Aolong v1s?
A bunch of buzzers went off on phones and it was louder than the noise coming from the cubes?
The competition almost moved to Chipotle?
Chipotle likes cubers?
All of my best solves were at night?
Pull An All Nighter 2015?
I didn't finish 12th!?!?!?
Some parents were promoted to staff?
Kids bought shirts for their future kids?
A girl walked by me and said that the Team USA Jackets were attractive?
I didn't ask for her number so I could tell her all about cubing!?
My head hurts more than my family's heads do because of the clicking?


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 15, 2015)

DYK...?
riley beat ryan in skewb?
people actually complete solves in blind?
I would actually be really good if I practiced?
3x3 is starting to actually get competitive in Texas?
OKA is a bad main pyra method?
I got a 7 but not an 8 or 9 in 3x3...?
2x2 was close?
Ryan can sub 20 on OH?
No one does mega?
Amber Alerts are annoying?
cubes can shock you?
we had no time for melee?
2 days > 1?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 16, 2015)

Did You Also Know...

-Skewb single WR, but not really?
-Super Smash Bros. Melee should be a side event?
-Please? 
-Chipotle: The Cuber's Choice?
-Still no flash photography?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 16, 2015)

DYAK:

There was a Game Over Games that was close so people could play Melee there?
You could have asked me to bring a laptop and the Mayflash adapters?
Chipotle?
Discussions about Cube Theft?
The Shock Cube and its reactions?
I should practice 3x3 instead of Pyraminx with feet?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 17, 2015)

You had an emulator setup!?!??!? :O

btw DYAK I almost ran to the scrambling table and almost screamed "Morpheus is fighting Neo!", but worried I'd look absurd if no one got it right away?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 17, 2015)

IamWEB said:


> You had an emulator setup!?!??!? :O
> 
> btw DYAK I almost ran to the scrambling table and almost screamed "Morpheus is fighting Neo!", but worried I'd look absurd if no one got it right away?



Yes but it is absolute crap on my laptop. It runs perfectly on my desktop.


----------

